# Pacific Rim Uprising (March 23, 2018)



## Jing (Jun 26, 2014)

Also a animated series and continuation of the comic is coming.

vendetta against lemons...


----------



## Blue (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

yeah, u's getting fucked!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2014)

GJ Legendary!


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 26, 2014)

*2017*! So far away, but I will be eagerly anticipating this. I hope Hunnan and Kikuchi are coming back. I can't wait to see new Jaeger and Kaiju designs. I'll also be checking out the animated series.

Very happy that del Toro can extend this project.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2014)

I hope they don't fodderize the other Jaegers for Gypsy 2.0.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2014)

i want to see other mech do more in this fight...the russians and chinese got taken out too early


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2014)

Let's expand this muthafuckin universe!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2014)

I hope the Jaegers designs and weapons get a bit creative this time around.
Give me my damn energy battle Axe!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

That is one movie I don't mind them making. Don't even care about the story.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

i hope it's a prequel


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2014)

Word is it's not a prequel.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2014)

WE ARE ONCE AGAIN CANCELLING THE APOCALYPSE 



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i hope it's a prequel



The comic is a prequel. Why would we want a prequel? Everything prior to Gipsy Danger vs Knifehead was the humans stomping Kaiju.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

lol i'm just kidding


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome news


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2014)

I just want them to escalate shit. The new jaegers/kaiju should all be class V or up. They should also give real screen time and ass kicking moments to the other jaeger teams. Asides from that, they can do whatever they want.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2014)

Good news, 2017 it is.

I hope they keep the theme and improve it.

[YOUTUBE]1vU7XqToZso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harbour (Jun 27, 2014)

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 27, 2014)

Was about to make this thread. Hell yeah at this!


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HndBiSyOrK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 27, 2014)

Idris Elba will be missed. The guy was awesome. 

I'm sure the whole drifting with Kaiju brains thing will play a part in the new one. There was a reason the Kaiju were targeting the scientist dude after he did it


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2014)

Fantastic news, I rather liked the filmed so its good to see that a sequel will be made.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

Idris Elba was one of 3 major pillars that made pacific rim

the other two being giant robots vs monsters and glorious drug smuggler guy


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Good news, 2017 it is.
> 
> I hope they keep the theme and improve it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1vU7XqToZso[/YOUTUBE]



This is great news. I will be watching the sequel on Day Fucking One in IMAX.

Also, this track was amazing as well:

[YOUTUBE]gQWFXdiezkY[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Riff Intro at 0:29


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jaegers in space!


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 27, 2014)

YES YES YES!!!

MORE CATEGORY V KAIJU PLEASE!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 27, 2014)

They should get Gainax or Trigger to do the animated series!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2014)

Time for more rumbling, stomping and smashing!


----------



## ℛei (Jun 28, 2014)

im so excited


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 28, 2014)

I wonder which cities will become featured battlegrounds for the Yaegers and Kaijus this time. Hong Kong served as a pretty amazing site in the first one.


----------



## Njaa (Jun 28, 2014)

Sequel being green lighted as well as an animated series......


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2014)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeeeeaaaaaaah. Fuck yeah


----------



## teddy (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll keep in touch


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 29, 2014)

Seems like the Kaiju's ability to adapt or rather their makers ability to adapt them would make this fight simply impossible to win.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2014)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Seems like the Kaiju's ability to adapt or rather their makers ability to adapt them would make this fight simply impossible to win.



Well there's a limit to which a skeleton can support an organism that huge... Sooner or later the kaiju will have to face that limit while the jagers have pretty much unlimited potential when it comes to size. I'm not that good when it comes to mechanical matters but I don't think that a mecha with a an adequate power source has the same limits as living creatures.


----------



## Detective (Jun 29, 2014)

They should base the sequel in the home country of the first ever successful ass kicking Jaeger, Brawler Yukon.

Dat Canada


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2014)

They need to find a role for Emily Blunt.


----------



## Detective (Jun 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> They need to find a role for Emily Blunt.



A Jaeger in fit human female form.

Straight up category 10/10

pek


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2014)

Emily Blunt's character could take Elba's position that needs to be filled after the first movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 30, 2014)

I like Emily Blunt as much as the next guy, but anybody replacing Idris needs to have that powerful inspirational as fuck charisma going on.

Also, you know that Idris is gonna come back to deliver one last crazy awesome get hype speech that comes from either Mako or Raleigh's memory via drift.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2014)

Idris Elba is like the perfect male actor.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2014)

> *Guillermo Del Toro Says ‘Pacific Rim 2′ Will Be “Very Different”*
> 
> Last week it was announced that Legendary Pictures would be teaming with Universal to produce Pacific Rim 2 for an April 7, 2017 release. While that date is nearly three years away, filmmaker Guillermo Del Toro is making the rounds talking about The Strain television series adaptation and has revealed some details about the big monster big mech sequel. Learn some of the new Pacific Rim 2 details after the jump.
> 
> ...




I wonder if we'll still see that "fusion between a Jaeger & Kaiju" idea as Del Toro teased in the past when he talked about what could the sequel show this time.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 3, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2014)

No Elba makes me sad, I still wish they did'nt kill him off


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2014)

> *Guillermo del Toro Says We'll See More Of The Kaiju's World In PACIFIC RIM 2*
> 
> Pacific Rim was not a box office success, grossing only $411 million worldwide on a budget which was rumoured to be well over $250 million (and that may not even include marketing costs). Those are still reasonably good numbers, but perhaps not the ones you'd hope for when it comes to guaranteeing a sequel. Well, it's happening, but at Universal - a studio desperate for new franchises - instead of Warner Bros. So, it that the only reason it's being made? _"No, when we finished the first one, we said, 'Well, we could go here or there.'"_ director Guillermo del Toro revealed in a recent interview with Shock Till You Drop. _"At some point, Thomas [Tull] and I met and we said, “You know what, it took such an effort to create the world, we would like to continue.” When Legendary moved, they moved with that property. Thomas took it with him, so it’s a fortunate coincidence of events but we started talking about it before they made the move."_ As for whether or not he believes Warner Bros. would have passed on a sequel, he replied: _"I have no idea. That’s complete speculation."_ Talk then turned to whether we'll be visiting the Kaiju's world in the sequel, and while he refused to answer that, the filmmaker did drop a few intriguing hints about the direction of Pacific Rim 2. _"You’re asking the right questions but not necessarily the way you think. If you think are we invading their world, we’re not, but we’re showing more of that world."_ Are you guys looking forward to the movie?


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 26, 2014)

Category 7 Kaiju-J?ger hybrid pls


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 26, 2014)

I want Jaegers in space.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 26, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I want Jaegers in space.



the new rift opens on the moon.


do it Del Toro


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jul 28, 2014)

I was hoping for a rift in the atlantic. Get to see some german jaegers, or a viking jaeger with an energy axe named after a nordic god. If a giant viking mecha isn't cool then I don't want to know what is.

And just plain rip-off SOL from Akira as a back up weapon.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2014)

Hopefully Cherno Alpha comes back bigger and harder.


----------



## kluang (Aug 10, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Good news, 2017 it is.
> 
> I hope they keep the theme and improve it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1vU7XqToZso[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]hWHlOIKr_oY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't freaking wait


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 10, 2014)

Now that they're presumably done making russians and chinese look like fodder in the first movie.

Could it be more obvious an american wrote the screenplay? 

Who will be the victims in the second?

:WOW


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Now that they're presumably done making russians and chinese look like fodder in the first movie.
> 
> Could it be more obvious an american wrote the screenplay?
> 
> ...



They at least gave Cherno Alpha an awesome theme


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## tari101190 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jaegers in space


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 16, 2014)

Well isn't he confident


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Jaegers in space



Would watch that.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Del Toro's focus should be on other projects.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 17, 2014)

oh hell yeah


----------



## kire (Nov 21, 2014)

2017 is far away..
I really liked the first one so definitely going to watch this.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2014)

We should get Jaegers in space.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 28, 2014)

> We’ve known for a while that at least one Pacific Rim sequel is in active development, with another still bubbling away in director Guillermo del Toro’s mind. But what of the next film, headed our way in 2017? Del Toro, doing the press rounds for the Blu-ray release of The Strain, seems ready to share a few details about what we can expect.
> 
> So when does the story for the second Pacific Rim film fit into the timeline? *“It’s a few years after the first one,”* says del Toro. *“It’s not an immediate follow-up. It is the world having been freed of Kaiju, what happens to the world after – what happens to the Jaeger technology once the Kaiju are not a threat. It’s quite a jump.”*
> 
> ...



That sounds like Jaegers in space to me.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 19, 2015)

Pacific Rim 2 is called *Maelstrom*!





> TORONTO ? Director Guillermo del Toro has confirmed that he will begin shooting a sequel to Pacific Rim in November.
> 
> Cameras will roll in Toronto until well into 2016, mostly at Pinewood Toronto Studios.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2015)

2 more years


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2015)

I liked the first movie a lot hope this one is as good and we learn more about the kaju


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 19, 2015)

GR8 M8!!!

Looking forward for the music, the beautiful shots and the fights!!!

I would rather have a Hellboy 3 or another spanish movie kind of Pan's Labyrinth or Cronos. However I cant complain, Del Toro it's fucking gr8.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 19, 2015)

Haven't even watched the first.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2015)

That is a nice working title.

I just hope this time the Jeagers fight more quickly and not so slowly, that is all I want.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That is a nice working title.
> 
> I just hope this time the Jeagers fight more quickly and not so slowly, that is all I want.


Jeagers in space.



Suigetsu said:


> GR8 M8!!!
> 
> Looking forward for the music, the beautiful shots and the fights!!!
> 
> I would rather have a Hellboy 3 or another spanish movie kind of Pan's Labyrinth or Cronos. However I cant complain, Del Toro it's fucking gr8.


Del Toro said Hellboy 3 depends on this movies success. 

If this movie makes money, then he can make Hellboy 3. He said nobody will give him money for it, and it's too much money to raise himself, so he needs the money made from this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, give me more Kaiju vs giant robot.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes, give me more Kaiju vs giant robot.


But in space.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2015)

I want to see how Kaijus mate


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 21, 2015)

They were created by interdimensional aliens as WMD'S.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2015)

They do spawn though, we saw one infant come out of a dead Kaiju.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe asexual cloning.


----------



## Lito Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2015)

Would definitely watch. 

Lmao @writing Hannibal, yeah he was quite an interesting queer.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2015)

Otachi best kaiju


FACT


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 22, 2015)

Otachi was great

Slattern was a huge disappointment for a category 5 though 

I hope more category 5's come up in the second film because Slattern really didn't do it for me


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 23, 2015)

It's happening


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2015)

> *Charlie Hunnam Is Hoping For Fewer Visual Effects And More Focus On Story In PACIFIC RIM 2*
> 
> It's hard to gauge whether the first Pacific Rim movie was a success or not. Financially, the movie did fine, taking in over $411 million at the global box office - which was clearly enough to convince Legendary Pictures to greenlight a sequel, anyway. However, while it did provide great entertainment value (in the form of monstrous kaijus battling giant robots), there were elements of the movie's story that didn't sit particularly well with some audiences and critics alike.
> 
> ...




Funny I thought the storytellling aspect was quite good in the movie and very heavy. So I don't think that is something to worry about.

Just make the Jeager fight more quickly and more fluid, a bit like with the Transformers but without copying it. I think these mechas must boost up the pace of their attacks and then the fights with the Kaijuu would be really fun to watch.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]A54CBfRBTYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karasu (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't screw this up for us fucktards. Tweak it a lil if you feel it's necessary, but there is no way in hell this will ever not be heavily laden with spectacle. It's a monster movie. I don't really need a deeply rooted hatred, or a robot jockey motivated by vengeance to enjoy them ripping the head off a monster. I just want to see the hilarity ensue as it happens. 


Also, Leatherback ftw


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2015)

> *‘Pacific Rim 2′ Delayed Indefinitely, May Be Cancelled Altogether*
> 
> Pacific Rim 2 has just hit a kaiju-sized roadblock. The sci-fi action sequel has reportedly been “halted indefinitely,” after rumors of delays circulated last week. That could mean the film will just arrive a bit later than we’d hoped; it may also mean it’ll never get made. More on the Pacific Rim 2 delay after the jump.
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2015)

Please don't do this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2015)

no

NONONOONONONONONO


 



NO


----------



## Sauce (Sep 16, 2015)

Pacific Rim 2 could be something special. A look into the Kaiju world would be great.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jeagers in space.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm sure everything will be alright  ..... right?


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 16, 2015)

If this is true, then fuck Universal to the bitter grave


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2015)

FUCK YOU UNIVERSAL

You just made fucking like 5+ billion at the box office this year alone, breaking the God damned record, and you are hesitating to give PR2 a 190 million dollar budget!?


----------



## kluang (Sep 16, 2015)

Just dont pit it up against an Adam Sandler movie. For some reason Grown Ups 2 dominate Pacific Rim.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 16, 2015)

Fookin Universal.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 16, 2015)

Can't it go back to Warner bros? They have much more money than Universal


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2015)

I'd prefer Hellboy 3 before Pacific Rim 2 but I love both franchises.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2015)

Unfortunately nobody wants to give him money for that though, so he needs this first.

(Del Toro & Perlman have said on podcasts & interviews)

But now nobody will give enough money for this either...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2015)

I dont have that much faith in new Godzillas tbh (so far), so I neeeeeeeeeeeed this for the guaranteed giant robot/kaiju action fix


----------



## Zeit (Sep 17, 2015)

mfw Universal has greenlit a Warcraft movie but not Pacific Rim 2. 

.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2015)

I guess they feel like they have enough films that are proven to make money that would cater to this type of audience.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2015)

> Kong: Skull Island 	Universal 	3/10/17
> 
> Furious 8 	Universal 	4/14/17
> 
> ...


Not bad


Despicable Me 3


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 17, 2015)

Furious 8?

ofc they did, ofc


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 17, 2015)

WTF ? I was really loooking forward to another ship baseball bat.



kluang said:


> Just dont pit it up against an Adam Sandler movie. For some reason Grown Ups 2 dominate Pacific Rim.



I still can't believe that happened .


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Not bad
> 
> 
> Despicable Me 3



Massive fanbase around that series and I enjoy the films aswell, less costly to make too. DM2 budget was 76 million and they made 970 million, easy to understand why they would make a third one with that much of a profit rise.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2015)

well I hope its as good as the first


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2015)

Zeit said:


> mfw Universal has greenlit a Warcraft movie but not Pacific Rim 2.
> 
> .



Warcraft is a bigger franchise than the relatively new Pacific Rim.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2015)

Zeit said:


> mfw Universal has greenlit a Warcraft movie but not Pacific Rim 2.
> 
> .



You're joking right? Warcraft from what we seen has far better quality than Pacific rim and will out perform it at the box office. I liked the first pacific rim too but don't be dense now


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 17, 2015)

More despicable me films? First one was cool but the rest ones where wierd. I feel like it's shrek all over again. At least Shrek 2 was pretty fun, Completely different turn around

So this rumors of they pausing it, they are not true right??? right??


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 18, 2015)

> *Guillermo Del Toro is still working on Pacific Rim 2*
> 
> Fans of skyscraper-size biped tank-robots received devastating news this week, with The Hollywood Reporter claiming that Universal had delayed the sequel to Pacific Rim indefinitely. The sequel — which had the working title Pacific Rim: Maelstrom, even though Maelstrom: A Pacific Rim Story would be trendier — was pegged by THR as the victim of a larger shakeup involving the Godzilla and King Kong franchises (to say nothing of the the Godzilla-sized egos behind-the-scenes.) Pacific Rim just barely squeaked over $100 million domestically, but it made over $400 million in total global profits and grossed $111 million in China alone. Those are either incredible numbers or mildly unimpressive numbers, depending on how important Hollywood thinks China is this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)

A chinese company that owns AMC theatres in USA has just bought Legendary Entertainment.

Pacific Rim 2's chances are looking good. Since it was set in China last time. And they could put in more chinese actors to appeal to that market.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 12, 2016)

I just want my long awaited sequel


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2016)

> *Guillermo del Toro Insists Pacific Rim 2 Isn’t Canceled*
> 
> Guillermo del Toro’s creativity is unstoppable; the writer and director is always working on something, whether a movie, TV show, or a book. In addition to directing and writing, del Toro has also served as producer for various films, such as Puss in Boots and Peter Jackson’s The Hobbit trilogy.
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2016)

Maelstrom (aka Pacific Rim 2): Jaegers in Space


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 23, 2016)

Really now. Interesting.


Also, what the fuck is up with pacific being bolded in red?


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 23, 2016)

a whole year we have to wait, booooo


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 24, 2016)

A year is a long time to you? What are you, 12?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 24, 2016)

IT'S BACK AND CONFIRMED!

DeKnight should deliver.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 24, 2016)

make the damn movie already


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 24, 2016)

Hope this does not go the way of Hellboy 3.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 24, 2016)

me too, let's get this ball rolling

DeKnight helming the sequel sounds surprisingly well despite this being his directorial debut, from his body of work I believe we can expect the writing and plot to improve in strides


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Please let it happen

My hopes of this one day having a crossover with Godzilla have still not completely died.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 17, 2016)

So ummmm John Boyega is gonna be in the movie.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> So ummmm John Boyega is gonna be in the movie.



This guy's making big strides ennit?

> Star Wars
> Lead role in Pacific Rim 2
> Black Panther

Killing it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 17, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> This guy's making big strides ennit?
> 
> > Star Wars
> > Lead role in Pacific Rim 2
> ...



John's agent claims the BP casting was just a rumor....why would he mention on Snapchat about meeting with Marvel AND Feige following his Twitter account the same day?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> John's agent claims the BP casting was just a rumor....why would he mention on Snapchat about meeting with Marvel AND Feige following his Twitter account the same day?



Not as T'Challa but I heard he's getting a role in BP.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 17, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Not as T'Challa but I heard he's getting a role in BP.



I was referring to the movie, not BP himself


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 17, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> Unfortunately nobody wants to give him money for that though, so he needs this first.
> 
> (Del Toro & Perlman have said on podcasts & interviews)
> 
> But now nobody will give enough money for this either...


I blame his ghost romantic movie for that...
He should be doing more spanish movies like Pan's Labyrinth, Cronos and Devil's backbone. Those didnt require a massive budget but where genuinly awesome and unique. And made business.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 17, 2016)

I may have mentioned this before around here, but I think it would be cool if this time around things were switched a bit. At the end of the first one, Gypsy Danger detonated on the alien home world, and several large Kaiju pieces were left behind on Earth. 

What this means is that in the interim period, the extra-dimensional beings might have access to some scraps of Jaegar technology, whereas Humans may figure out how to engineer Kaiju. What we may end up getting is human controlled Kaiju vs. alien Jaegar, or hybrids on both sides. That'd be a twist worth seeing.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 18, 2016)

THERE'S A SEQUEL!!?


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2016)

Pacific Rim 2 starring Galactic Stunna


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 18, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> So ummmm John Boyega is gonna be in the movie.


Filling that that token black dude quota


----------



## Taylor (Jun 18, 2016)

John Boyega making big moves, local lad hats off to him


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2016)

so happy about John's casting


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2016)

> *Newcomer Cailee Spaeny Lands Female Lead in ‘Pacific Rim 2’ (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> Actress and pop singer  has landed the female lead in Legendary’s “ 2” the sequel to the 2013 sci-fi hit.
> 
> ...





And BTW, *Charlie Hunnam won't be in the sequel.*


----------



## zoro (Sep 16, 2016)

I wonder how they'll bring back Kaijus


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2016)

Two new additions to the cast.



> *PACIFIC RIM: MAELSTROM (2018): Jing Tian Joins*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> *‘Aftermath’ Star Levi Meaden Joins ‘Pacific Rim’ Sequel (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 24, 2016)

John better get laid in this and be the lead. I am not here for him to play second fiddle to so untalented white boys.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 27, 2016)

> *‘Pacific Rim 2’ Adds ‘Emerald City’s Adria Arjona*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2016)

She looks hot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, filming has officially began seeing how John Boyega is on set.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 22, 2016)

Way better then Finn. And plenty of Chinese Talent.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2016)

change the title to:

*Pacific Rim: Maelstrom* _*(February 2018)*_


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a feeling this film is going to suck.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 9, 2016)

No one is expecting depth. Fun Popcorn Flick.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2016)

Galactic Stunna will make PR great again (maybe)


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

ohhh i see.. that guy preserved his Koba looks from Planet of the Apes


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2016)

Movie is being officially called  (I liked "Maelstrom" better)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm surprised del Toro has time to make this since he spends all his time now sucking Kojima's dick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2017)

According to this following image that was shared by the movie's cinematographer, Rinko Kikuchi will reprise her role as Mako Mori. Karl Urban seems to also have joined the cast since his name features there:




EDIT:


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2017)

The sets and costumes look so cheap.

They clearly slashed the budget on this in order for it to even be greenlit.

Also, to the person asking how Guillermo has time to make this, he's not. He's only producing.

And he also only lent his body to the game of Death Stranding. Someone else will be doing the voice acting for that character.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2017)

Some more pics of John Boyega in the Jaeger suit.


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 15, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> According to this following image that was shared by the movie's cinematographer, Rinko Kikuchi will reprise her role as Mako Mori. Karl Urban seems to also have joined the cast since his name features there


Rinko Kikuchi... I can see why she'd be a part of it but they must limit her screentime, her character design was kinda cool, but her dialogues were cringe af

I like that they added Karl Urban in this tho _(still want him on a potential Dredd sequel/reboot)_


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2017)

That suit looks so fucking cheap

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 20, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I wonder how they'll bring back Kaijus




They destroyed the factory world where they were being manufactured. Not necessarily the entire alien overlord species. It's probably gonna be one of those situations line in Independence Day:Resurgence where it turns out the "grand invasion" that was stopped was some low level scouting shit, and the big guns are still coming.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Only thing I liked about the first Pacific Rim was the Japanese girl.  Her acting was sensational.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2017)

She'll be back apparently.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Only thing I liked about the first Pacific Rim was the Japanese girl.  Her acting was sensational.


how dare you...

I don't want her to speak tbf -- her _engrish_ was hurts my ears


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2017)

gundam live action when?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Swarmy (Feb 11, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>


Hey look it's that guy from Overwatch


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 12, 2017)

Those new Jaeger designs are straight up fucking garbage.

I was drawing better robots as a teenager than that shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2017)

Official logo.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2017)

That was very cool and also to hear again the voice from the Portal video games, I believe.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That was very cool and also to hear again the voice from the Portal video games, I believe.


GLaDOS? 
Yeah, think so. 


The trailer is interesting I guess, but doesn't look anything like Pacific Rim... are they going in the path of like Real Steel? Robot fighting competitions? Cos that's what it looks like... Just obviously mecha giant scale.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes that is the name, didn't remember it.

It could be one angle before they are back at facing the Kaijus. I remember that one of the ideas they wanted to explore for the sequel was a Jaeger mixed with a Kaiju so maybe if there is a competition there could be one Jaeger that is a mixture and then it all breaks loose when the organic parts of the Kaiju take control and they have to stop it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

Hmm, interesting. That could be pretty cool, first half of the movie exploring just the fighting and tourneys and then it develops into a monster brawl. 

I'm okay with this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 20, 2017)

Looked a bit too super clean
Especially compared to the rusted look of the 1st

But since it seemed like a We Want You propaganda type thing
Guess it'd make sense to have em look as clean as possible

Though, what really worries me is their movements
They moved in a weightless and effortless manner
Something that - again - the 1st movie really emphasized
But again, maybe it's just because of the nature of the promo


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2017)

New mech designs are shit.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 20, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That was very cool and also to hear again the voice from the Portal video games, I believe.



Who wants to bet that an advanced AI will take control of the Jaegers?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2017)

that teaser was lame, I don't like the direction they're going with this


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2017)

It's now March 23, 2018.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2017)

Got delayed a year?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2017)

*PACIFIC RIM: UPRISING STAR JOHN BOYEGA ON JAEGER 'UPGRADES' AND 'DIFFERENT WAY' TO FIGHTING KAIJU.*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *PACIFIC RIM: UPRISING STAR JOHN BOYEGA ON JAEGER 'UPGRADES' AND 'DIFFERENT WAY' TO FIGHTING KAIJU.*



The upgrades sound like allowing one person to pilot a Jaeger on their own, eliminating the risks and necessity of "drift compatibility". But I suspect there will be some kink in the new Jaegers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2017)

Will it be shown in regular IMAX as the poster suggests?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2017)

Yet another date that needs to be changed in the title.  I wish Jove still missed this section, Stunna sucks.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2017)

Liked the trailer, hopefully there's more monster fighting.



Mider T said:


> Yet another date that needs to be changed in the title.  I wish Jove still missed this section, Stunna sucks.



Hipster douches are bad people


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 6, 2017)

So is there a civil war or are the Kaiju masters sending mechs as well ?

I liked the trailer seems there will be plenty of destruction porn to go around


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2017)

0 chance that this is as good as the first

but also 0 chance i will miss this in the cinemas


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 6, 2017)

This looks pretty fucking bad, to be honest.

You can see why Del Toro left this project.

The first film was already a bit of a disappointment, considering the talent behind it. But this... this... wow, looks cheaper and more limited in scale. Bad acting. Shit music. etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2017)

is Boyega the new J.Lawrence?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2017)

seems like the Kaiju are Zerg rip offs and they can now corrup the mechs


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 6, 2017)

Calling Tupac shit music sorry bruh can't agree with you on that


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> This looks pretty fucking bad, to be honest.
> 
> You can see why Del Toro left this project.
> 
> The first film was already a bit of a disappointment, considering the talent behind it. But this... this... wow, looks cheaper and more limited in scale. Bad acting. Shit music. etc.


Sounds like it's going to be a blockbuster then if you dislike it!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks cheap tbh. Cgi is really bad.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

Poor trailer.  Won't excite many.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

This is disappointing as fuck. They made it so generic. They started it off right with the main theme of the first film, then the rest looked like Bayformers shit.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2017)

It's already out?


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

Mider T said:


> It's already out?



March of 2018 iirc


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2017)

dat chinese market yo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Trailer reminds me of Big O



Man @The World how awesome was our childhood cartoons? You gotta feel sorry for kids today.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zeit (Oct 7, 2017)

Detective said:


> This is disappointing as fuck. They made it so generic. They started it off right with the main theme of the first film, then the rest looked like Bayformers shit.



Sums up my feeling pretty much to a T, was still quietly hopeful even despite Del Toro not coming back but this just looks mediocre and cash-in-y as fuck.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Sums up my feeling pretty much to a T


Somebody call me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Not surprised to see PR sell out tbh. Last film didn't even break 500 mil and lost to fucking Grown Ups 2.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 7, 2017)

I watched the trailer without being able to hear anything, looked pretty good. I should probably do this more often.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Trailer reminds me of Big O
> 
> 
> 
> Man @The World how awesome was our childhood cartoons? You gotta feel sorry for kids today.



My era shows were better than your era shows, doe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 7, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not surprised to see PR sell out tbh. Last film didn't even break 500 mil and lost to fucking Grown Ups 2.


This, Del Toro has to much shit on his plate to focus on any particular movie. Dude gave up on Hellboy and his JLD pitch. CP came up short. And don't get me wrong I like and enjoy the dudes movies


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

Detective said:


> March of 2018 iirc


Up against Tomb Raider then.  That's some brutal competition.  Pacific Rim should consider moving up to January.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

Ah January, the month where films go to die.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 7, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> This, Del Toro has to much shit on his plate to focus on any particular movie. Dude gave up on Hellboy and his JLD pitch. CP came up short. And don't get me wrong I like and enjoy the dudes movies



Monster too. 

He cancels more projects than he finishes.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> Ah January, the month where films go to die.



Based on that shit trailer, maybe it should move to January.

WAR READAY!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2017)

Boyega is the new J.Lawrence. Every movie he’s involved with turns out to be complete utter shit 

Stars Wars Force Awakens was cancer


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2018)

pacific rim just sounds like a oral sex thing to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2018)

Canute87 said:


> pacific rim just sounds like a oral sex thing to me.


dont you mean anal?


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2018)

they made this into a full on cartoon

hopefully that makes the action better


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

they just shown the whole movie with that trailer lol!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 24, 2018)

That trailer music is . . . not for me.
I don't know if I'm a prude
Or if I'm out of touch, but
Yeesh

I've got a pretty ho-hum feelin for this atm


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 24, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> That trailer music is . . . not for me.
> I don't know if I'm a prude
> Or if I'm out of touch, but
> Yeesh
> ...


it's a disgraceful bastardization and terrible usage of Tupac

also, this shit is clearly shilling for the Asian market.

hard pass on this bullshit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't think any movie can top the way Django Unchained used that song.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2018)

Pacific Transformer Rangers: the Rimming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2018)

Weiss said:


> Pacific Transformer Rangers: the Rimming


Add a little Star Trek reboot in there since the main lead is a  rebellious figure insecure about living in his dead father's shadow.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2018)

Swords, whips etc. They sure made the way Jaegers fight more crazy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Shuma (Mar 22, 2018)

Obsidian and Mega Kaiju are going to be the stars of the film.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 23, 2018)

I am gonna go watch it tomorrow. Do you think Black Maria will be in it?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2018)

Hoping to see it this upcoming week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2018)

The movie was OK. I wasn't in love with the first film and it's kind of interesting how these one is a stylistic antithesis of the first one. It's definitely the inferior film, as the writing is a lot dumber and the characters are a lot blander (except when it comes to the lead), but it also gave me more of what I wanted out of the first one. I prefer my 'Robots Vs Monsters' movies to take place in the city, during the daytime, without any rain obscuring the view. I also prefer my giant robots and monsters to have more diverse designs, so I have an easier time telling them apart. I also liked Jon Boyega a lot more than Charlie Hunnam and think this showcased Boyega's leading man potential a lot more than "Star Wars" has. 

But the pacing is also choppy and there are a few moments that I thought were outright bad. It's interesting to see what true "Pacific Rim" fans will think, as they might hate the changes in the tone (this is a lot goofier) and style.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> they just shown the whole movie with that trailer lol!


Unironically, they did!
Just saw the movie on friday, it was... mehh. Alright for a popcorn flick I wouldnt pay to see it again to be honest.

The movie has a shit ton of exposition, spoonfeeds the viewer with in your face obvious references and tries to get the teenage crowd.
Unfortunately despite having interesting concepts, it really doesnt know where it wants to take them.
The action despite having a lot more fighting, doesnt feel as exciting as the one from the first one, it feels more a kin to power rangers or transformers in that sense and the robot designs are super forgettable. Just as the monsters.

If you guys like mech movies n shiet then you'll see this as fanservice that just doesnt quite get there, so much for the Mass Production eva wannabe homage.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2018)

Movie was ok though it picked up when the twist came in. Didn't see it coming, thought at first it was just a weird kink but nope, there was more than met the eye with that.

Liked how the character that was all class, futuristic and wanted to turn obsolete the Jaeger pilots ended up sorta becoming one to help.

Battles were better than the 1st one due to also being set during daytime. But the tension with the Kaiju battles were the same.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 9, 2018)

Welp, looks like the movie flopped.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Welp, looks like the movie flopped.



Have yet to see it  .


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2018)

Did anyone think this was going to be a success?

The first underperformed and people liked it a lot more. I'm sure this will do well on blu ray and DVD, but I would've been more surprised if it did well at the box office.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 12, 2018)

This movie was a middle finger to Del Torro first Pacific Rim movie, just another cash cow for Universal and Warner Bros but if i wanted to see such shit, i would have seen Bayformer instead….  even if the first film was not that great,  there was an atmosphere, a vision (the fights filmed at night, the feeling of heaviness of the yaegers in the fighting, the horror and despair before the kaijus), this one is just another teenn movie with two awful main leads and no originality, don't waste your monney on this movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Did anyone think this was going to be a success?
> 
> The first underperformed and people liked it a lot more. I'm sure this will do well on blu ray and DVD, but I would've been more surprised if it did well at the box office.


I think it would've found success if not for the competition it dealt with.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2018)

Saw this today.  I liked it but dunno how to feel about yet another movie.  Watched in a theater full of autists and children though.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2019)

Didn't know they were gonna make an animated Netflix series. Hope it's decent.

But yeah, taking the war to the Kaijus/aliens on the other side of the rift would've been cool.


----------

